# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  РХМ4-02 1:35. Конверсия БТР-80 от "Звезды"

## Марат

Как-то летом 2007 года командир одного из батальонов зашёл ко мне, и уныло посмотрев на стоящие на полке немногочисленные самолёты, протянул коробку "Звезды" с БТР-80. Просьба была простой - сделать модель машины хим. разведки его батальона на память без наворотов. Так я и стал по совместительству  моделистом БТТ.
Общупал реальную машину, сфотал и решил, что "малой кровью" не обойдусь - привычка максимально раскрывать свои модели. Нижняя часть корпуса изначально была не верной, но я не стал заморачиваться: переделал заднюю часть и добавил пружины...

----------


## Марат

Далее настал черёд деталировки боевого отделения.

----------


## Марат

Когда закончил с боевым и моторным отделениями, аккумуляторным отсеком - склеил верхнюю часть корпуса (тоже, кстати, местами неправльной формы) и приступил к навеске спец. оборудования.

----------


## Марат

Затем грунтовал, окрасил в цвета реального БТРа, наложил деку, изготовил троса  и мелочёвку.

----------


## Марат

Когда модель в целом была закончена, я сделал примитивную подставку (до этого диорам не делал). Затем решил довернуть - изготовил сложенный брезент. Потом прикололся и смастерил командирскую сумку. Вот такая моя первая "броня."

----------


## Mishel2007

Нет слов просто....как всегда шикарно

----------


## Марат

Спасибо Вам.

----------

